# Cedar Planks



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have eaten salmon cooked on cedar planks in resturants in Oregon, Washington, and Alaska. It was pretty good, especially in Anchorage.

Last night we cooked Kokanee and veggies on cedar planks on the BBQ. The planks were purchased at a big box wharehouse store; ah the one that starts with a "C". Holy Cow, it was better than what I had at those fancy resturants. The planks were soaked in water overnight. The sliced onions, potatoes, and zuccinni squash cooked on the planks had a distinct and agreeable cedar flavor.

The planks were kinda thin, a little over 1/2" thick, and may have a short lifespan. Does anyone know where to find some thicker?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Home Depot?

I would think that cedar fencing would be great, as long as it wasn't treated and you sanded it first.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Goob....I found some on E-Bay two years ago.....the price for four 4'x6"x7/8' with shipping was only 47 bucks, I didn't think that was too bad.
No log mills in your country? They should have access to some good stuff.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Goob....I found some on E-Bay two years ago.....the price for four 4'x6"x7/8' with shipping was only 47 bucks, I didn't think that was too bad.
> No log mills in your country? They should have access to some good stuff.


No cedar trees over here, just junipers. When all of us transients moved out to southwest Wyoming in the early 80s we cut down all the trees within eyesite of Interstate 80. Our plan was to selfishly make it look so ugly future ******* boomers like myself would not stop and homestead. (Actually this is an old Karl Malone joke; he hunts mule deer just east of Evanston on a private ranch)

Thanks for the info. I'll check it out. I seen some in Oregon and Washington working the lumber and papermills.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Home Depot?
> 
> I would think that cedar fencing would be great, as long as it wasn't treated and you sanded it first.


Seems most cedar fencing is treated. I Googled "cedar planks"; got a bajillion hits. Interesting stuff. Western red cedar is best, other cedars have bad resin or chemicals; white cedar imparts no flavor.


----------

